# Trend hinge jig - thoughts?



## steveo1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Firstly as this is my first post, hello all, I look forward to improving my router knowledge and getting some quality advice through these forums. 

I just bought a trend hinge jig, which I haven't had the chance to use yet. Unfortunately the jig is faulty (doesn't join together properly), so i've got to take it back and get a replacement, which is a shame as I have a fire door to fit tomorrow:cray:. I have a dozen internal doors to fit very soon though, so can't wait to see how much time it saves:dance3:.

I know I could have made my own jigs, but I thought that for the amount of doors I fit it was a worth while investment. I have the dewalt 900w plunge/base router to use with the jig, which I think is an incredible bit of kit (but that's another topic). 

Any one got the jig? doe's it save much time? any negatives?

steve


----------

